# ¿Qué se considera de buen, o mal gusto?



## Reili

No le había prestado atención al foro de cuestiones culturales y me parece muy bueno, ya que hace unos días estuve leyendo un poco sobre lo que se considera de buen, o mal gusto en los diferentes países. Pues bien, el tema está abierto y comienzo con este comentario:

He oído que los norteamericanos gustan de pagar cada quien su cuenta cuando salen en grupo, que es la costumbre contraria para la mayoría de los mexicanos donde comúnmente uno sólo es el que paga por los demás.


----------



## QUIJOTE

Nos se de Mexicanos, pero a menos que tu especificamente estes invitando por alguna razon como tu cumpleaños, tengas que pagar lo de los otros, no le veo el sentido.


----------



## belén

Tengo entendido que eruptar en la mesa en los países árabes se considera signo de que la comida ha gustado, mientras que en la mayoría de los países occidentales se considera de mala educación.

También sorber con la cuchara mientras se come sopa, en según que países se considera de muy mal gusto y en otros no.

Aquí en España mojamos las galletas, los bizcochos, los croissants, etc en el café. Recuerdo que un amigo francés me dijo una vez que eso en Francia se veía fatal, cuando para nosotros es lo más normal del mundo.


----------



## nuruemp

Hola,
Belén, me ha parecido muy curioso lo de que en Francia se vea mal mojar las galletas o bollos. 
Me contaron que en algunos países africanos se tiende a dar la mano sin sontarla durante mucho más tiempo en en los demás paises y que se considera descortés darla durante poco tiempo.


----------



## Artrella

Como Belén nosotros mojamos las medialunas en el café con leche y está todo bien, pero... no creo que esto se vea bien en lugares un poco más elegantes que un simple bar o tu casa.  Lo mismo que mojar la salsita que sobra en el plato de comida (esto para casa está bien, pero no es muy bien visto).
Eru*c*tar en la mesa....un desastre!!!... en ningún sitio está bien visto en Argentina.  Aunque a veces se puede oir "concurso de eru*c*tos entre los adolescentes varones en la calle un domingo a la madrugada luego del baile ...y de unas cervezas de más"
Según me han contado, en Japón es signo de que te ha gustado mucho una comida si haces ruiditos al tomar la sopa.  Acá eso es un desastre!!!!
En cuanto a pagar las cuentas en un restaurante, no está mal visto que pague cada uno, pero la preferencia es que pague uno solo y luego se divide el gasto en privado.
Voy a pensar en algunas otras particularidades a ver qué les puedo contar...
Saluditos!


----------



## belén

Gracias por corregirme mi fallo de eructar de esa manera tan sutil, Art.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Artrella

belen said:
			
		

> Gracias por corregirme mi fallo de eructar de esa manera tan sutil, Art.
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén




Belén, lo siento mucho.  No fue mi intención ofenderte.  Te pido mil disculpas. Y te envío la definición de la RAE>>  





> eructar.
> (Del lat. eructāre).
> 1. intr. Expeler con ruido por la boca los gases del estómago.
> 2. intr. coloq. Jactarse vanamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Nuevamente, mil perdones, no quise hacer ningún mal a nadie.


----------



## zebedee

En UK está mal visto mojar croissants/galletas en el café o té aunque existe un verbo específico para hablar de ello: "to dunk" (o sea, se hace pero se supone que no se hace). 

También está mal visto en el UK otra costumbre típica de España: coger un trozo de pan para limpiar tu plato con él mojando en los restos de salsa y después comer el pan. ¡Con lo bueno que está! De hecho, si se sirve pan en la comida en el UK, se suele unctar con mantequilla y dejar en un platito al lado.


----------



## Mita

Reili said:
			
		

> He oído que los norteamericanos gustan de pagar cada quien su cuenta cuando salen en grupo, que es la costumbre contraria para la mayoría de los mexicanos donde comúnmente uno sólo es el que paga por los demás.


En mi caso, cuando salgo con amigos cada quien paga lo suyo, pero no sé si es lo correcto según la costumbre o sólo porque somos jóvenes y no nos preocupamos mucho por eso.  
Ahora, si alguien dice "los invito a..." lo correcto es que ésa persona pague (lo está diciendo: *los invito  *)
Abrazos pa' todos,


----------



## Reili

En México, en muchos hogares se acostumbra comer sin cubiertos y se usa solamente la tortilla de maíz, pero lo pueden tomar a mal en otra casa y pues tampoco se hace, como dice ARtrella en lugares con más "clase".

Por cierto, había pasado desapercibido lo del erupto/eructo, que es muy común pronuciarlo con la p. Gracias por la observación, buena. d=)


----------



## sergio11

belen said:
			
		

> Aquí en España mojamos las galletas, los bizcochos, los croissants, etc en el café. Recuerdo que un amigo francés me dijo una vez que eso en Francia se veía fatal, cuando para nosotros es lo más normal del mundo.





			
				nuruemp said:
			
		

> ...me ha parecido muy curioso lo de que en Francia se vea mal mojar las galletas o bollos.





			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Como Belén nosotros mojamos las medialunas en el café con leche y está todo bien, pero... no creo que esto se vea bien en lugares un poco más elegantes que un simple bar o tu casa. Lo mismo que mojar la salsita que sobra en el plato de comida (esto para casa está bien, pero no es muy bien visto).





			
				zebedee said:
			
		

> En UK está mal visto mojar croissants/galletas en el café o té aunque existe un verbo específico para hablar de ello: "to dunk" (o sea, se hace pero se supone que no se hace).
> 
> También está mal visto en el UK otra costumbre típica de España: coger un trozo de pan para limpiar tu plato con él mojando en los restos de salsa y después comer el pan. ¡Con lo bueno que está! De hecho, si se sirve pan en la comida en el UK, se suele untar con mantequilla y dejar en un platito al lado.


Recuerdo las líneas de Miguel de Unamuno en "El Cristo de Velázquez" donde dice: 

*"¿qué vida es ésta si esperamos sólo*
*a lo que sea cuando no seamos?"*

Perdónenme que aplique estos versos a algo tan mundano como el mojar las masitas y las medialunas en el café o el pan en la salsa, pero ¿qué sería la vida sin ello?

Coincido en que está mal visto en muchas partes, pero yo a veces lo hago aunque sepa que está mal visto. No lo hago siempre, por supuesto, pero a veces me siento con ese espíritu de aventura y rebelión que hace necesario el desafío.


----------



## araceli

Hola y buen provecho:
Está mal visto poner los codos sobre la mesa, ponerse la servilleta al cuello (así nos manchamos la blusa que estrenamos para esa cena...  ), comer con cubiertos algo que no corresponde: uvas.
Usar escarbadientes o palillos, sacarse la dentadura postiza escondiéndola en la servilleta.
Comer con la boca abierta, hablar mientras masticamos, meterse el dedo en la boca para sacarse ese pedacito de carne que se atascó en la muela.
Pellizcar la pierna del vecino/a de mesa, etc.
¡Me anoto para el postre!


----------



## belén

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola y buen provecho:
> Está mal visto poner los codos sobre la mesa, ponerse la servilleta al cuello (así nos manchamos la blusa que estrenamos para esa cena...  ), comer con cubiertos algo que no corresponde: uvas.
> Usar escarbadientes o palillos, sacarse la dentadura postiza escondiéndola en la servilleta.
> Comer con la boca abierta, hablar mientras masticamos, meterse el dedo en la boca para sacarse ese pedacito de carne que se atascó en la muela.
> Pellizcar la pierna del vecino/a de mesa, etc.
> ¡Me anoto para el postre!



Empezar a comer antes de que a los demás les hayan puesto la comida (aunque creo que hay una "norma protocolaria" que dice que si más de la mitad de personas ya tienen la comida en la mesa sí que se puede empezar) o como un pragmático amigo alemán me dijo una vez cuando a mi no me llegaba la comida "Voy a empezar a comer, porque así comeremos todos caliente, si te esperamos, la única que va a comer caliente vas a ser tú"

También servirse la bebida o la comida antes que a los demás se ve feo. Aunque ya no sé si estoy hablando de normas de buen gusto o directamente de mala educación...


----------



## LadyBlakeney

En, España, hasta donde yo sé, lo correcto es colocar la servilleta sobre el regazo (sí, ya sé que así te manchas la camisa irremediablemente, pero nadie dijo que la etiqueta fuera fácil ). Cuando estás en familia o comes en casa con amigos, sí te puedes colocar la servilleta en el cuello.

También se considera (o se consideraba) de mala educación fumar en la mesa mientras los demás aún están comiendo. No obstante, conozco mucha gente que lo hace.

Respecto a los que comentásteis la costumbre española de rebañar la salsa del plato con pan, aclaremos que según la estricta etiqueta es incorrecto, aunque mucha gente lo haga. Yo lo evitaría en comidas de compromiso, trabajo, etc., si bien desconozco lo que piensan otros españoles.

También es de buena educación, si se está pasando una bandeja con aperitivos, canapés, etc., ofrecer a los demás comensales antes de servirte tú. 

De momento no se me ocurre nada más...


----------



## sergio11

No pude evitar hacer los comentarios en mi posting anterior más arriba, pero volviendo a lo serio, hay que distinguir entre etiqueta y etiqueta. Todo lo que tiene que ver con los demás no puede ser negociable. Por ejemplo, el servir a los demás antes de servirse uno, el no hablar con la boca llena, el no comer con la boca abierta, el no fumar a la mesa, no comenzar a comer antes que los demás tengan sus platos servidos, etc., no son negociables. 

En cuanto a mojar las masitas o el pan en el café o en la salsa, tampoco lo recomiendo hacer en público (No soy tan aventurero como lo expresé en mi posting de arriba).

Si alguien os invita a una cena formal, yo no recomendaría omitir ninguno de los cuidados mencionados arriba, e incluso sería bueno leer un libro de etiqueta y repasar las normas de buena educación antes de asistir a dicha cena.


----------



## rayb

belen said:
			
		

> Tengo entendido que eruptar en la mesa en los países árabes se considera signo de que la comida ha gustado, mientras que en la mayoría de los países occidentales se considera de mala educación.
> 
> También sorber con la cuchara mientras se come sopa, en según que países se considera de muy mal gusto y en otros no.
> 
> Aquí en España mojamos las galletas, los bizcochos, los croissants, etc en el café. Recuerdo que un amigo francés me dijo una vez que eso en Francia se veía fatal, cuando para nosotros es lo más normal del mundo.


 
Belén, en España, ¿se come o se toma la sopa?.

Por otra parte, aunque a mí personalmente no me gusta, en Francia es lo más normal del mundo remojar los croissants en el café au lait. Con et té y el chocolate, es menos frecuente pero también absolutamente normal. Remojar galletas o una tartine es menos corriente, pero en lo más mínimo fatal.


----------



## Artrella

Veo y escucho muchas veces a la gente decir "buen provecho", pero según me han enseñado, esto no es considerado educado; tampoco es considerado de buena educación decir "salud" cuando uno estornuda.
Otra cosa de poca educación, al menos en Argentina, es levantar el dedo meñique cuando uno toma, por ejemplo, una taza de té, o cualquier otra bebida...hee...hee


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Como Belén nosotros mojamos las medialunas en el café con leche y está todo bien, pero... no creo que esto se vea bien en lugares un poco más elegantes que un simple bar o tu casa. Lo mismo que mojar la salsita que sobra en el plato de comida (esto para casa está bien, pero no es muy bien visto).
> !


 
Art, lo que son las cosas, en Francia, dejar la salcita o un resto de comida en el plato es señal que no te gustó. Por cierto, la dueña(o) de casa no estará muy contenta(o) Normalmente, en una comida en una casa, el plato siguiente se sirve encima del anterior una vez que todos los comensales los haya dejado como espejo. Al final, los platos sólo se retiran una vez que todos terminaron.


----------



## Artrella

rayb said:
			
		

> Art, lo que son las cosas, en Francia, dejar la salcita o un resto de comida en el plato es señal que no te gustó. Por cierto, la dueña(o) de casa no estará muy contenta(o) Normalmente, en una comida en una casa, el plato siguiente se sirve encima del anterior una vez que todos los comensales los haya dejado como espejo. Al final, los platos sólo se retiran una vez que todos terminaron.




Mirá vos Rayb... acá se sirve la entrada en un plato, y es de buena educación dejar parte de lo que se sirvió... no es visto con buenos ojos que una persona coma todo lo que se le ha servido.  Luego se retira el plato de la entrada y se sirve el plato principal en otro plato limpio....


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Mirá vos Rayb... acá se sirve la entrada en un plato, y es de buena educación dejar parte de lo que se sirvió... no es visto con buenos ojos que una persona coma todo lo que se le ha servido. Luego se retira el plato de la entrada y se sirve el plato principal en otro plato limpio....


 
Art, lo que ocurre en Francia es que como no existe el servicio doméstico todos colaboran con el anfitrión. Normalmente, si no hay demasiada confianza, el anfitrión preguntará en negativo: "no cambiamos los platos, verdad". Por cierto, nadie osaría contradecirlo. Más aún, al final de la comida, algunos voluntarios se ofrecerán para dejar todo impecable...


----------



## lauranazario

Se supone que "es de mal gusto" tomar el último pedazo de pan o panecillo que quedó en la cesta, cuando estamos todos sentados a la mesa. También es de mal gusto tomar el pedazo más grande de cualquier cosa... siempre se debe dejar para el próximo.

Es de mal gusto sorber ruidosamente la sopa... como también es de mal gusto soplar la cucharada que estás a punto de llevarte a la boca.

Es de mal gusto sonarte la nariz con el pañuelo (o peor aún, con la servilleta) mientras estás sentado a la mesa.

Es de mal gusto chuparse los dedos cuando comes en público. No aconsejo que lo hagas cuando estés comenzando a salir con ese chico o chica que tanto te gusta. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## belén

rayb said:
			
		

> Belén, en España, ¿se come o se toma la sopa?.



Pues me suenan bien las dos maneras, pero cuando me preguntaste me surgió la duda.

Por cierto, te corrijo una errata:



> Art, lo que son las cosas, en Francia, dejar la sal*s*ita o un resto de comida en el plato es señal que no te gustó. Por cierto, la dueña(o) de casa no estará muy contenta(o) Normalmente, en una comida en una casa, el plato siguiente se sirve encima del anterior una vez que todos los comensales los haya dejado como espejo. Al final, los platos sólo se retiran una vez que todos terminaron.



Saludos,
Belén


----------



## germinal

rayb said:
			
		

> Belén, en España, ¿se come o se toma la sopa?.
> 
> Por otra parte, aunque a mí personalmente no me gusta, en Francia es lo más normal del mundo remojar los croissants en el café au lait. Con et té y el chocolate, es menos frecuente pero también absolutamente normal. Remojar galletas o una tartine es menos corriente, pero en lo más mínimo fatal. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> En mi patria consideran que eso de morir súbitamente a la mesa es algo que una persona de buen gusto no hace, pero si sientéis ganas de morir y no podéis levantarse de la mesa (sea que alguien esta pronunciando un discurso) es permitido de caerse de frente dentro de los limites de su cubierto si no molestéis demasiado a sus vecinos con salpicaduras de sopa o salsa.
> 
> 
> Germinal
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Ana Raquel

*Germinal wrote:*
En mi patria consideran que eso de morir súbitamente a la mesa es algo que una persona de buen gusto no hace, pero si sientéis ganas de morir y no podéis levantarse de la mesa (sea que alguien esta pronunciando un discurso) es permitido de caerse de frente dentro de los limites de su cubierto si no molestéis demasiado a sus vecinos con salpicaduras de sopa o salsa. 

haaa que divino!!!   
Tienes razón germinal, y hablar de las enfermedades o molestias físicas que uno puede/pueda tener también es de mal gusto, y esto es en serio


----------



## o'clock

Pues también es de muy mala educación comer con una mano en el regazo.
A los niños se les dice ¿estás manco?

Y también agachar la cabeza sobre el plato cuando se come.
Mi madre dice: La cuchara a la boca, no la boca a la cuchara.

Mi abuela decía que es de mala educación hablar en la mesa acerca de comida. (como si estuvieras muerto de hambre)

Leer o escribir, está muy mal visto mientras se come.

Llevarse el cuchillo a la boca, o la pala de pescado que al fin y al cabo es un cuchillo.

Y, también, cortar con cuchillo cualquier plato que está compuesto por huevo. Tortilla de patatas, tortilla francesa, huevos duros.

En fin, todo esto es algo que tengo en cuenta cuando como con otra gente.

Un saludo.-


----------



## Reili

LO que dice ARtrella acerca de levantar el dedito lo había oído antes y me parece una exageración de buenos modales. Pero algo que verdaderamente es desagradable cuando se limpia la nariz y se mira al pañuelo como si no se supiera que se va uno a encontrar, me costó trabajo quitarme esa manía pero a veces se me olvida.

¿Qué hay de verdad en eso de que la gente de Francia no se baña muy seguido y que por eso hay tanto perfume francés? ¿es realidad, o mito? Esto tiene que ver con la buena costumbre de bañarse todos los días, ¿o en otros lugares no se bañará la gente a diario? Mi madre dice que cuando niña, la gente sólo se bañaba cada domingo.


----------



## lauranazario

Reili said:
			
		

> Mi madre dice que cuando niña, la gente sólo se bañaba cada domingo.


¡Jesús! Se vé que no vivía en el trópico. Acá no hay quien aguante un día sin bañarse.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

Volviendo al tema original...

Es de mal gusto hurgarse la nariz en público.
Es de mal gusto preguntarle a alguien cuánto se gana al mes o al año.
Es de mal gusto preguntarle la edad a una dama. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## rayb

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> *Germinal wrote:*
> En mi patria consideran que eso de morir súbitamente a la mesa es algo que una persona de buen gusto no hace, pero si sientéis ganas de morir y no podéis levantarse de la mesa (sea que alguien esta pronunciando un discurso) es permitido de caerse de frente dentro de los limites de su cubierto si no molestéis demasiado a sus vecinos con salpicaduras de sopa o salsa.
> 
> haaa que divino!!!


 
Me cuesta entender qué le encuentras de divino y ricible    a un texto casi inconprensible...Qué es eso de "morir súbitamente a la mesa", ni sé lo qué es ni nunca vi a alguien hacer o decir algo igual....Tampoco me parece evidente la sintáxis de: "si sientéis ganas de morir y no podéis levantar*se* de la mesa (sea que alguien est*a* pronunciando un discurso) *es* permitido *de* caerse de frente dentro de los limites de su cubierto si no molestéis demasiado a *sus *vecinos con salpicaduras de sopa o salsa"


----------



## Ana Raquel

Hola rayb, 

por las sonrisas que has puesto en tu mensaje creo que hablas en broma y que entendiste el post de germinal, pero por si acaso, por si hablas en serio, te comento que germinal es inglés, por lo tanto no es extraño que no domine el idioma español. 
Permíteme corregir unas cosas en tu mensaje. El de germinal lo corregiré más tarde a no ser que lo corrijas tú antes u otro forero 



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Me cuesta entender qué le encuentras de divino y *ricible risible *   a un texto casi *inconprensible incomprensible *...Qué es eso de "morir súbitamente a la mesa", ni sé lo qué es ni nunca vi a alguien hacer o decir algo igual....Tampoco me parece evidente la *sintáxis sintaxis* de: "si sientéis ganas de morir y no podéis levantar*se* de la mesa (sea que alguien est*a* pronunciando un discurso) *es* permitido *de* caerse de frente dentro de los limites de su cubierto si no molestéis demasiado a *sus *vecinos con salpicaduras de sopa o salsa"


----------



## zebedee

Hola rayb, 

El post de Germinal es un juego de palabras a partir de la palabra "fatal" que usaste en tu post anterior al suyo.
Este tipo de humor negro lo he oído llamarse muchas veces "humor inglés". A mí me hace muchísima gracia (qué se va a hacer, soy inglesa...) pero entiendo también que a veces cuesta a otros pillarlo. ¿Conoces los cómicos ingleses los Monty Python? Eran expertos en este tipo de humor.

Otra cosa que es de mal gusto es no tapar la boca cuando estornudas en público.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Uff, cuántas cosas!

Rayb, en España la mayoría de la gente come la sopa con cuchara, sólo algunas personas o determinadas sopas, como el gazpacho o el consomé, se beben de una taza o un tazón.

Artrella, me ha sorprendido mucho lo que comentas sobre "buen provecho" y "salud" ya que, en España, es de persona agradable y educada decir "buen provecho" cuando entras en una casa y hay alguien comiendo, y también decir "salud" o "Jesús" cuando alguien estornuda. Lo del meñíque aquí no se consideraría estrictamente maleducado, pero sí bastante cursi y ri*s*ible.

Sobre Francia, no tenía ni idea acerca de rebañar el plato y no cambiarlo para servir el resto de la comida, tomo nota. Por cierto, Rayb, me cuesta creer que nadie, absolutamente nadie, en Francia tenga servicio doméstico. Si eso fuera así, ¿de dónde salían todas las doncellas francesas que aparecían en las novelas de Agatha Christie? En España sólo lo tiene la gente pudiente, claro, los proletarios lavamos nuestros platos...


----------



## Alundra

o'clock said:
			
		

> Y, también, cortar con cuchillo cualquier plato que está compuesto por huevo. Tortilla de patatas, tortilla francesa, huevos duros.


 
¿No cortáis la tortilla de patatas con cuchillo y tenedor?? 

¿Entonces??

Yo creo que por aquí todo lo que sea comer con cubiertos, es de buena educación, incluido el mojar donuts y bollitos en la leche. Si aquí ves a alguien utilizando las manos para mojarse los donuts, está mal visto, pero si ves a alguien desayunando en un bar, con su vaso de café con leche, y su platito con el donuts, su cuchillo y tenedor, y con el tenedor remojándolo en la leche, eso no se ve mal (al menos en mi tierra).

Y lo de los platos con huevos fritos y tortillas, igual, siempre que sea con cubiertos, está bien visto. Lo que no entiendo es como partís las tortillas de patatas ó los huevos sin cubiertos  Ahí me has matao...

Alundra.


----------



## belén

A mi me encantó el comentario de Germinal y por si hay alguien más que tenga dudas en su comprensión, con todos mis respetos hacia Germinal (ya que reitero que se entiende perfectamente y hay que recordar su mérito, ya hacer una broma en un idioma que no es el tuyo es harto difícil) lo voy a corregir:



			
				germinal said:
			
		

> En mi patria consideran que eso de morir súbitamente *en* la mesa es algo que una persona de buen gusto no hace, pero si *sentís* ganas de morir y no podéis levantar*os* de la mesa (sea que alguien esta pronunciando un discurso) es*tá* permitido caerse *hacia delante *dentro de los limites de *vuestro* cubierto si no molest*á*is demasiado a *vuestros* vecinos con salpicaduras de sopa o salsa.
> 
> 
> Germinal
> 
> 
> .


----------



## LadyBlakeney

A mí también me encantó, Germinal es un digno heredero de The Monty Phyton...


----------



## beatrizg

Artrella said:
			
		

> Veo y escucho muchas veces a la gente decir "buen provecho", pero según me han enseñado, esto no es considerado educado; tampoco es considerado de buena educación decir "salud" cuando uno estornuda.
> Otra cosa de poca educación, al menos en Argentina, es levantar el dedo meñique cuando uno toma, por ejemplo, una taza de té, o cualquier otra bebida...hee...hee


 
Me sorprende que se considere de mal gusto desear "buen provecho", Art.  
A mi ciudad llegaron hace años algunos futbolistas argentinos a jugar en el equipo local. Dos de ellos se casaron con dos lugareñas y pusieron sendos restaurantes de churrasco argentino. Recuerdo que el más simpático de los dos recorría seimpre las mesas deseándole a los comensales en encantador acento argentino "buen provecho".


----------



## Psique

También sería recomendable no hablar de política mientras se come. Probablemente acabemos con un berrinche que hará que se nos indigesten los alimentos. 

P.


----------



## Psique

Ya que estoy aquí, os contaré una curiosidad. Me encontraba un día tomando café en compañía de una mujer rusa, de Moscú concretamente, y ella se quejó de que el contenido de tu taza estaba demasiado caliente. Ni corta ni perezosa, dijo que en su país, cuando esto ocurría, la costumbre era verter pequeñas cantidades de café de la taza al platillo y sorber el líquido desde ahí. La veía hacerlo y no daba crédito. Tal vez en Moscú resulte de lo más correcto hacerlo, pero desde luego en España queda horrible. 

Saludos.


----------



## el_novato

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Se supone que "es de mal gusto" tomar el último pedazo de pan o panecillo que quedó en la cesta, cuando estamos todos sentados a la mesa. ...  LN



¿No se lo come nadie?


----------



## nuruemp

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Me sorprende que se considere de mal gusto desear "buen provecho", Art.
> A mi ciudad llegaron hace años algunos futbolistas argentinos a jugar en el equipo local. Dos de ellos se casaron con dos lugareñas y pusieron sendos restaurantes de churrasco argentino. Recuerdo que el más simpático de los dos recorría seimpre las mesas deseándole a los comensales en encantador acento argentino "buen provecho".


 
¡Hola Beatriz! A mi también me dijo un amigo que decir _"Jesús"_ o _"buen provecho"_ es de mal gusto. La cuestión es que ahora que lo sé estoy en un dilema porque la mayoría de las personas de mi alrededor incluyendo a mi familia se molestarían sino les digo nada sobre todo cuando estornudan. Lo de estornudar creo que es porque el corazon se para una milésima de segundo cuando estornudas. Lo de "buen provecho" no sé por qué es.

Me estoy acordando también de que no es de buen gusto llevar el vino a una comida o cena porque obligas al anfitrion o a abrirlo cuando el vino puede no ser acorde con la comida o a guardarlo pareciendo que no lo aprecia lo suficiente para ponerlo. Por lo visto cuando te invitan a una comida te invitan a todo y no debes llevar vino como detalle (en etiqueta estricta)

Saludos,


----------



## rayb

belen said:
			
		

> Por cierto, te corrijo una errata:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Art, lo que son las cosas, en Francia, dejar la sal*s*ita o un resto de comida en el plato es señal que no te gustó. Por cierto, la dueña(o) de casa no estará muy contenta(o) Normalmente, en una comida en una casa, el plato siguiente se sirve encima del anterior una vez que todos los comensales los haya dejado como espejo. Al final, los platos sólo se retiran una vez que todos terminaron.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén


 
Gracias por la sal*s*ita. Qué horror, en qué estaba pensando.

Saludos, rayb


----------



## rayb

zebedee said:
			
		

> Hola rayb,
> 
> El post de Germinal es un juego de palabras a partir de la palabra "fatal" que usaste en tu post anterior al suyo.
> Este tipo de humor negro lo he oído llamarse muchas veces "humor inglés". A mí me hace muchísima gracia (qué se va a hacer, soy inglesa...) pero entiendo también que a veces cuesta a otros pillarlo. ¿Conoces los cómicos ingleses los Monty Python? Eran expertos en este tipo de humor.
> 
> Otra cosa que es de mal gusto es no tapar la boca cuando estornudas en público.


 
Já! Já! ahora entiendo. Germinal estaba ironizando sobre una ironía mía que no entendió. Sabes, fue Belén que dijo primero que remojar un croissant se veía fatal.

Saludos


----------



## lauranazario

el_novato said:
			
		

> ¿No se lo come nadie?


No, nadie... ese pobre panecillo está destinado a quedarse solito en la cesta --hasta que la anfitriona la rellene con más panecillos.  

Ahora bien, que si la anfitriona es lista y tiene diez comensales sentados a la mesa, de entrada pone 10 panecillos en la cesta. Así cuando los comensales vayan pasando la cesta del pan entre sí, el último la dejará vacía y no surgirá el problema del _panecillo intocable_. 

¿Y quién dijo que la urbanidad y los "ritos" de la etiqueta eran fáciles? JAJAJA 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Me acuerdo que se le dice "la vergüenza del gallego" a esa última porción de algo que nadie se sirve justamente por eso, por vergüenza.
Eso lo aprendí en casas de familias gallego-argentinas y me hizo mucha gracia aunque yo no le hago caso. 
Firmado: Pochita Morfoni.


----------



## rayb

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> ¡Uff, cuántas cosas!
> 
> Rayb, en España la mayoría de la gente come la sopa con cuchara, sólo algunas personas o determinadas sopas, como el gazpacho o el consomé, se beben de una taza o un tazón.
> 
> Sobre Francia, no tenía ni idea acerca de rebañar el plato y no cambiarlo para servir el resto de la comida, tomo nota. Por cierto, Rayb, me cuesta creer que nadie, absolutamente nadie, en Francia tenga servicio doméstico. Si eso fuera así, ¿de dónde salían todas las doncellas francesas que aparecían en las novelas de Agatha Christie? En España sólo lo tiene la gente pudiente, claro, los proletarios lavamos nuestros platos...


 
Ladyb, la pregunta mía apuntaba a si en España la sopa se comía. Ocurre que yo simre he visto que la sopa se toma o se bebe.

Yo viví mucho años en Francia y prácticamente, nunca vi ni conocí a alguien que tuviera servicio doméstico, menos aún "puertas adentro". como se requeriría para atender una cena. A lo más, lo que sí vi, aun entre gente pudiente, es alguien que viene unas pocas horas por semana. De hecho, en los departamentos de todo nivel de precio, no existen las piezas para el servicio doméstico "puertas adentro". Antiguamente, sí había en Paris en algunos departamentos de cierto lujo, una pieza denominada "chambre de bonne", destinadas al servicio doméstico y situadas en la azotea de los edificios. Como no había ascensores, la estratificación social se hacía por piso, mientras más pobre más arriba. Por allí por el quinto piso, se terminaba la alfombra, y qué decir cuado llegabas a la azotea. Con la llegada de los ascensores, acompañada de la mayor carestía del servicio doméstico, estas "chambre de bonne" se arrendaron primero a estudiantes y, luego, se juntaron para configurar departamentos preciosos. Tal es así que casi no quedan "chambre de bonne" en Paris....En cuanto a Agatha Christie, de verdad no lo sé....

Saludos


----------



## rayb

Psique said:
			
		

> Ya que estoy aquí, os contaré una curiosidad. Me encontraba un día tomando café en compañía de una mujer rusa, de Moscú concretamente, y ella se quejó de que el contenido de tu taza estaba demasiado caliente. Ni corta ni perezosa, dijo que en su país, cuando esto ocurría, la costumbre era verter pequeñas cantidades de café de la taza al platillo y sorber el líquido desde ahí. La veía hacerlo y no daba crédito. Tal vez en Moscú resulte de lo más correcto hacerlo, pero desde luego en España queda horrible.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Cuéntale quizás a tu amiga rusa, que lo que alguna gente hace en esa situación es agregarle un cubo de hielo. No sólo resulta elegante, sino que además el contraste de frío y calor le da un toque muy especial al cafecito.!!!


----------



## sergio11

Reili said:
			
		

> ¿Qué hay de verdad en eso de que la gente de Francia no se baña muy seguido y que por eso hay tanto perfume francés? ¿es realidad, o mito? Esto tiene que ver con la buena costumbre de bañarse todos los días, ¿o en otros lugares no se bañará la gente a diario? Mi madre dice que cuando niña, la gente sólo se bañaba cada domingo.





			
				lauranazario said:
			
		

> ¡Jesús! Se vé que no vivía en el trópico. Acá no hay quien aguante un día sin bañarse.


Esto de bañarse todos los días es una cosa relativamente nueva y de clase media de países desarrollados.  Cuando yo crecía en Buenos Aires, vivíamos en lo que allá se llama "conventillo", donde viven varias familias en una misma casa, alquilando un dormitorio cada familia, compartiendo un baño que en general está afuera y no tiene agua caliente.  Nosotros alquilábamos un dormitorio y una cocina en una casa donde vivían tres familias.  El baño era compartido. Yo dormía en el dormitorio con mi abuela. Mis padres dormían en la cocina.  Para ir al baño había que salir fuera de la casa, al frío, al viento y debajo de la lluvia y el granizo.  Para bañarse había que hervir agua en un balde y llevarla al baño, y además llevar otro balde donde se mezclaban pequeñas cantidades de agua caliente con agua fría para poder usarla para bañarse.  Por supuesto que no había bañera.  Había que sentarse en un banquito y echarse el agua encima, enjabonarse, y echarse más agua para enjuagar el jabón. Como yo era chico, me bañaban mi mamá o mi abuela, pero no sé como hacían los adultos sin ayuda. 

En esas condiciones no era posible bañarse todos los días.  Ni siquiera era posible imaginárselo.

Luego cuando nos mudamos a una casa que tenía agua caliente era más fácil y me bañaba solo. Ahí fue que comenzamos a bañarnos todos los días.  Al principio era uno de esos aparatitos eléctricos con los cuales de vez en cuando la gente se electrocutaba y moría.  Más tarde tuvimos un "calefón" a gas. 

A la gente joven, especialmente a los que no han visto pobreza, les cuesta creer estas cosas.  Pero hay que recordar que en el mundo hay todavía muchísima gente que vive en condiciones como las que describí o peores, y no sólo en países pobres, sino también en países desarrollados, así que yo no los culpo ni me burlo de ellos.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Ray, sucede que aún no entiendo tu pregunta, porque:
- para mí, "tomar" puede significar comer o beber;
- creía que en algunos países latinoamericanos "tomar" significaba "beber", por lo que no entiendo lo de " la sobe se toma o se bebe", porque creía que eran lo mismo;

Como ya te dije, la mayoría de las sopas en España se comen con cuchara, no sé qué verbo utilizáis allí para eso. Algunas sopas sí se beben en taza o tazón.

En cuanto al servicio doméstico, huelga decir que las costumbres han cambiado y ya no suele vivir en la casa con los "señores", en España la evolución ha sido exactamente la misma. Pero sí existe gente de clase media-alta y alta que tiene una persona contratada que, normalmente, va por la mañana y limpia, lava, plancha, cocina y cuida de los niños. Algunas incluso tienen habitación y duermen allí, en el apartamento de la familia o en el chalet. Me extraña mucho que en Francia no exista nada de esto...¿?

Saludos.



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Ladyb, la pregunta mía apuntaba a si en España la sopa se comía. Ocurre que yo simre he visto que la sopa se toma o se bebe.
> 
> Yo viví mucho años en Francia y prácticamente, nunca vi ni conocí a alguien que tuviera servicio doméstico, menos aún "puertas adentro". como se requeriría para atender una cena. A lo más, lo que sí vi, aun entre gente pudiente, es alguien que viene unas pocas horas por semana. De hecho, en los departamentos de todo nivel de precio, no existen las piezas para el servicio doméstico "puertas adentro". Antiguamente, sí había en Paris en algunos departamentos de cierto lujo, una pieza denominada "chambre de bonne", destinadas al servicio doméstico y situadas en la azotea de los edificios. Como no había ascensores, la estratificación social se hacía por piso, mientras más pobre más arriba. Por allí por el quinto piso, se terminaba la alfombra, y qué decir cuado llegabas a la azotea. Con la llegada de los ascensores, acompañada de la mayor carestía del servicio doméstico, estas "chambre de bonne" se arrendaron primero a estudiantes y, luego, se juntaron para configurar departamentos preciosos. Tal es así que casi no quedan "chambre de bonne" en Paris....En cuanto a Agatha Christie, de verdad no lo sé....
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Psique

nuruemp said:
			
		

> ¡Hola Beatriz! A mi también me dijo un amigo que decir _"Jesús"_ o _"buen provecho"_ es de mal gusto. La cuestión es que ahora que lo sé estoy en un dilema porque la mayoría de las personas de mi alrededor incluyendo a mi familia se molestarían sino les digo nada sobre todo cuando estornudan. Lo de estornudar creo que es porque el corazon se para una milésima de segundo cuando estornudas. Lo de "buen provecho" no sé por qué es.
> 
> Me estoy acordando también de que no es de buen gusto llevar el vino a una comida o cena porque obligas al anfitrion o a abrirlo cuando el vino puede no ser acorde con la comida o a guardarlo pareciendo que no lo aprecia lo suficiente para ponerlo. Por lo visto cuando te invitan a una comida te invitan a todo y no debes llevar vino como detalle (en etiqueta estricta)
> 
> Saludos,


 

Hola Nuruemp

Tengo una explicación para ese "¡Jesús!" que se dice cuando una persona estornuda y es la siguiente:

Allá por los siglos de la peste negra, la persona que contraía esa enfermedad al expirar estornudaba y para ayudarla en el bien morir, se le decía el "¡Jesús!" que todos conocemos.

Ahora no existe la peste negra, obviamente, pero el "¡Jesús!" al estornudar ha llegado hasta nuestros días.

Saludos.

P.


----------



## germinal

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Esto de bañarse todos los días es una cosa relativamente nueva y de clase media de países desarrollados. Cuando yo crecía en Buenos Aires, vivíamos en lo que allá se llama "conventillo", donde viven varias familias en una misma casa, alquilando un dormitorio cada familia, compartiendo un baño que en general está afuera y no tiene agua caliente. Nosotros alquilábamos un dormitorio y una cocina en una casa donde vivían tres familias. El baño era compartido. Yo dormía en el dormitorio con mi abuela. Mis padres dormían en la cocina. Para ir al baño había que salir fuera de la casa, al frío, al viento y debajo de la lluvia y el granizo. Para bañarse había que hervir agua en un balde y llevarla al baño, y además llevar otro balde donde se mezclaban pequeñas cantidades de agua caliente con agua fría para poder usarla para bañarse. Por supuesto que no había bañera. Había que sentarse en un banquito y echarse el agua encima, enjabonarse, y echarse más agua para enjuagar el jabón. Como yo era chico, me bañaban mi mamá o mi abuela, pero no sé como hacían los adultos sin ayuda.
> 
> En esas condiciones no era posible bañarse todos los días. Ni siquiera era posible imaginárselo.
> 
> Luego cuando nos mudamos a una casa que tenía agua caliente era más fácil y me bañaba solo. Ahí fue que comenzamos a bañarnos todos los días. Al principio era uno de esos aparatitos eléctricos con los cuales de vez en cuando la gente se electrocutaba y moría. Más tarde tuvimos un "calefón" a gas.
> 
> A la gente joven, especialmente a los que no han visto pobreza, les cuesta creer estas cosas. Pero hay que recordar que en el mundo hay todavía muchísima gente que vive en condiciones como las que describí o peores, y no sólo en países pobres, sino también en países desarrollados, así que yo no los culpo ni me burlo de ellos.


 
This is the best thing I have read on this site.   Very interesting and a window on the lives of people struggling to make a decent existence for themselves - very similar to the way things were for many of the working people of this country not so very long ago.    I agree with the sentiment of the last sentence completely. 


Germinal.


.


----------



## o'clock

Alundra said:
			
		

> ¿No cortáis la tortilla de patatas con cuchillo y tenedor??
> 
> ¿Entonces??
> 
> Yo creo que por aquí todo lo que sea comer con cubiertos, es de buena educación, incluido el mojar donuts y bollitos en la leche. Si aquí ves a alguien utilizando las manos para mojarse los donuts, está mal visto, pero si ves a alguien desayunando en un bar, con su vaso de café con leche, y su platito con el donuts, su cuchillo y tenedor, y con el tenedor remojándolo en la leche, eso no se ve mal (al menos en mi tierra).
> 
> Y lo de los platos con huevos fritos y tortillas, igual, siempre que sea con cubiertos, está bien visto. Lo que no entiendo es como partís las tortillas de patatas ó los huevos sin cubiertos  Ahí me has matao...
> 
> Alundra.


 
Hola, Alundra.

Las tortillas se comen sólo con el tenedor (¡con las manos nooo!)

Se corta un trocito (primero uno, después otro, etc.), con el borde de la zona dentada del tenedor y se come. Igual el huevo frito y la tortilla francesa o los huevos duros rellenos. 

Está muy mal visto cortarlo con el cuchillo.

Por ejemplo, los espárragos blancos se comen con la mano. Eso es lo que indica la etiqueta. Si tienen salsa, se comen con tenedor, igual que las tortillas ¡nunca se utiliza el cuchillo!

Un saludo.-


----------



## VenusEnvy

o'clock said:
			
		

> Las tortillas se comen sólo con el tenedor (¡con las manos nooo!)
> 
> Se corta un trocito (primero uno, después otro, etc.), con el borde de la zona dentada del tenedor y se come. Igual el huevo frito y la tortilla francesa o los huevos duros rellenos.
> Está muy mal visto cortarlo con el cuchillo.


Wow, this is different. Although I'm accustomed to always eating everything with a knife and fork. But, the Spanish-speakers that I know usually eat their tortillas with their hands.





			
				o'clock said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, los espárragos blancos se comen con la mano. Eso es lo que indica la etiqueta. Si tienen salsa, se comen con tenedor, igual que las tortillas ¡nunca se utiliza el cuchillo!


With your hands??? Wow, this is odd for me. Asparragus is just one of those foods that my family and I (being de EEUU) always eat with a knife and fork.


¡Qué diferente!   




Another note:
I also agree with what Sergio was alluding to. (Correct me if I'm wrong) Not only do lifestyles differ by country/culture, but also by socioeconomic status. And, in fact, by many other factors. To each his own.

My very best friend when I was a child's family belched at the table, and loud! To them, it wasn't rude, it was simply a part of their meal. I eventually stopped eating dinner at their house. I couldn't keep down my food with all of the belching happening around me!


----------



## Alundra

o'clock said:
			
		

> Hola, Alundra.
> 
> Las tortillas se comen sólo con el tenedor (¡con las manos nooo!)
> 
> Se corta un trocito (primero uno, después otro, etc.), con el borde de la zona dentada del tenedor y se come. Igual el huevo frito y la tortilla francesa o los huevos duros rellenos.
> 
> Está muy mal visto cortarlo con el cuchillo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, los espárragos blancos se comen con la mano. Eso es lo que indica la etiqueta. Si tienen salsa, se comen con tenedor, igual que las tortillas ¡nunca se utiliza el cuchillo!
> 
> Un saludo.-


 

Bueno, siempre se aprende algo nuevo, ejjejee.. no sabía que eso entraba dentro de la etiqueta, pero siempre es bueno saberlo.
Gracias  o'clock.
Alundra.


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Esto de bañarse todos los días es una cosa relativamente nueva y de clase media de países desarrollados.  Cuando yo crecía en Buenos Aires, vivíamos en lo que allá se llama "conventillo", donde viven varias familias en una misma casa, alquilando un dormitorio cada familia, compartiendo un baño que en general está afuera y no tiene agua caliente.  Nosotros alquilábamos un dormitorio y una cocina en una casa donde vivían tres familias.  El baño era compartido. Yo dormía en el dormitorio con mi abuela. Mis padres dormían en la cocina.  Para ir al baño había que salir fuera de la casa, al frío, al viento y debajo de la lluvia y el granizo.  Para bañarse había que hervir agua en un balde y llevarla al baño, y además llevar otro balde donde se mezclaban pequeñas cantidades de agua caliente con agua fría para poder usarla para bañarse.  Por supuesto que no había bañera.  Había que sentarse en un banquito y echarse el agua encima, enjabonarse, y echarse más agua para enjuagar el jabón. Como yo era chico, me bañaban mi mamá o mi abuela, pero no sé como hacían los adultos sin ayuda.
> 
> En esas condiciones no era posible bañarse todos los días.  Ni siquiera era posible imaginárselo.
> 
> Luego cuando nos mudamos a una casa que tenía agua caliente era más fácil y me bañaba solo. Ahí fue que comenzamos a bañarnos todos los días.  Al principio era uno de esos aparatitos eléctricos con los cuales de vez en cuando la gente se electrocutaba y moría.  Más tarde tuvimos un "calefón" a gas.
> 
> A la gente joven, especialmente a los que no han visto pobreza, les cuesta creer estas cosas.  Pero hay que recordar que en el mundo hay todavía muchísima gente que vive en condiciones como las que describí o peores, y no sólo en países pobres, sino también en países desarrollados, así que yo no los culpo ni me burlo de ellos.




Ohh, Sergio!! Qué bello y tierno lo que contás.  Es verdad que en algunos casos la gente no puede (por razones económicas acceder al baño diario).  Gracias a Dios en mi familia, siempre lo pudimos hacer, y es nuestra costumbre bañarnos todos los días.  Pero sé que en algunos lugares de Europa no lo hacen así, no porque no puedan, sino porque son muy cuidadosos del agua como recurso natural.  Qué dicen los europeos?


----------



## rayb

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Ray, sucede que aún no entiendo tu pregunta, porque:
> - para mí, "tomar" puede significar comer o beber;
> - creía que en algunos países latinoamericanos "tomar" significaba "beber", por lo que no entiendo lo de " la sobe se toma o se bebe", porque creía que eran lo mismo;
> 
> Como ya te dije, la mayoría de las sopas en España se comen con cuchara, no sé qué verbo utilizáis allí para eso. Algunas sopas sí se beben en taza o tazón.


 
Lo que ocurre Ladyb es que, en Chile al menos, los líquidos se beben o se toman, con cuchara o absorbiéndolos. En cambio, los sólidos se comen, de preferencia con tenedor. Pero también, según la consistencia puede ser, entre otros, con cuchara, con palillos, en un pincho, en un pan o simplemente con la mano.

Por eso me extrañó aquello que en España las sopas se coman.

Saludos, rayb


----------



## Ana Raquel

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ohh, Sergio!! Qué bello y tierno lo que contás. Es verdad que en algunos casos la gente no puede (por razones económicas acceder al baño diario). Gracias a Dios en mi familia, siempre lo pudimos hacer, y es nuestra costumbre bañarnos todos los días. Pero sé que en algunos lugares de Europa no lo hacen así, no porque no puedan, sino porque son muy cuidadosos del agua como recurso natural. Qué dicen los europeos?


Hola Artrellita,
aquí estamos debajo del agua continuamente estos días, no sabes que calor está haciendo en Madrid ....... pero lo peor es que tenemos sequía, ya ha pasado varias veces, que no llueve en invierno ni en primavera y llega el verano y todo seco, y muchos consejos de cómo racionalizar el uso del agua pero seguimos derrochándola bastante, y no hablo de las duchas  sino del derroche a nivel privado y a nivel industrias y todo eso.


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ohh, Sergio!! Qué bello y tierno lo que contás. Es verdad que en algunos casos la gente no puede (por razones económicas acceder al baño diario). Gracias a Dios en mi familia, siempre lo pudimos hacer, y es nuestra costumbre bañarnos todos los días. Pero sé que en algunos lugares de Europa no lo hacen así, no porque no puedan, sino porque son muy cuidadosos del agua como recurso natural. Qué dicen los europeos?


 
Art, en Francia al menos, la cultura de no bañarse está estrechamente vinculada, no tanto con el ahorro del agua sino con la arquitectura. Aunque muchos podrían decir que esto es como la historia del huevo y la gallina, dado que la arquitectura no es sino un reflejo de las costumbres. De hecho, en todo el gigantesco palacio de Versalles no hay ni un solo baño. La costumbre tradicional, en casas sin baño, era lavarse con un guante de toilette en una fuente o un lavamanos. Una vez por semana, generalmente el domingo, se concurría a un baño público, que eran lugares muy higiénicos llenos de azulejos.

Todo cambió a partir de los años 60, al término de la guerra de Argelia que marcó el comienzo del fin de la Francia colonial, cuand se lanzó un vasto programa de construcción de viviendas sociales (los HLM e ILM) con mayor espacio y con baños. Paradojalmente, los propietarios de los los barrios más elegantes de Paris tuvieron que invertir en baños, dado que los estudiantes y los matrimonios jovenes preferían arrendar en las viviendas sociales más espaciosas y con baños. Yo diría que, en París por ejemplo, la remodelación interior de los edificios tradicionales, cuyas fachadas siguen incólumnes, fue tan masiva y profunda que ya a fines de los 70 no quedaba un solo departamento sin baño. Los antiguos baños públicos cerrraron, si bien los más hermosos se tranformaron en restaurantes y discotecas. Además, se dictó una ley que obliga a lavar (ravaler) los edificios cada cierto tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## Artrella

Bueno Rayb, hablando de costumbres e higiene... lo que pasa es que me voy un poquito del tema original... solamente quisiera decir, que en muchos países de Europa no "existe" el bidé en el baño, así que creo que está bien visto no higienizarse con agua, luego de que una persona ha ido al baño... esto en Argentina no ocurre, el bidé se usa constantemente para higienizarse... me extraña saber que inclusive en algunos hoteles de Europa no hay bidé!!


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Bueno Rayb, hablando de costumbres e higiene... lo que pasa es que me voy un poquito del tema original... solamente quisiera decir, que en muchos países de Europa no "existe" el bidé en el baño, así que creo que está bien visto no higienizarse con agua, luego de que una persona ha ido al baño... esto en Argentina no ocurre, el bidé se usa constantemente para higienizarse... me extraña saber que inclusive en algunos hoteles de Europa no hay bidé!!


 
Art, bueno la situación, al menos en Francia, es quizás la inversa. En efecto, el bidet, originario de Francia por lo demás, existía tradicionalmente en todos los departamentos y hoteles. Con mayor razón aún, si no había ni tina de baño ni ducha. Hoy por razones de espacio, principalmente, en muchos departamentos antiguos los están arrancando para cambiarlos por unas bañeras multifuncionales. En los hoteles, en cambio, siguen ahí.

Donde sí no hay bidets, ni nunca hubo es en los Estados Unidos. De hecho, no puedo dejar de reirme, recordando la historia de la americana en París que apuntando al bidet le dice a la mucama del hotel: "Oh! how interesting, it's to put the baby in...". Ruborizada, ésta le responde: "Bueno, no precisamente.."

Saludos


----------



## lauranazario

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Esto de bañarse todos los días es una cosa relativamente nueva y de clase media de países desarrollados.





			
				sergio11 said:
			
		

> En esas condiciones no era posible bañarse todos los días.  Ni siquiera era posible imaginárselo.


Difiero un poco de tus planteamientos, pero sólo porque vengo de un entorno geográfico muy diferente al tuyo. Siendo oriunda del Caribe, te constato que acá el bañarse es una necesidad imperiosa --no por vanidad-- sino por "supervivencia", especialmente en las clases más pobres. Imagínate un trabajador de campo que trabaja de sol a sol en el calor del trópico. Imagínate un peón o un trabajador de construcción con ese cuerpo lleno de sudor, de hollín, de aserrín, lo que sea. Al final del día no es que quieras, sino que necesitas refrescarte... y de paso limpiar tu cuerpo.

Siempre han dicho que la necesidad es la madre de la invención... y acá en el trópico aún hasta los más pobres se las arreglan para procurar una forma de bañarse... ya sea en la lluvia, en el río, en la quebrada, en la playa, o por otros métodos. 

Para compartir una anécdota, tengo familiares que hasta hace sólo unos años eran campesinos. Durante mi niñez visitaba su humilde casa de madera con un "baño" donde sólo había un tubo saliendo de la pared que provenía de una cisterna o 'caja de agua' ubicada al lado de la casa para recolectar agua de lluvia. En el piso del "baño", un poco de cemento liso (en declive para que el agua saliera por un desagüe en la esquina) para pararte y no llenarte los pies de lodo. En la casa no había inodoro, sino una letrina ubicada en un cobertizo en la parte de atrás de la casa. 

Así que por lo menos de este lado del Atlántico --y en ausencia de frío y de nieve para refrescarnos-- el "baño diario" era y sigue siendo la orden del día. Como caribeña, para mí es difícil concebir un día sin la recompensa de echarme agua por encima del cuerpo.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## esteban

Como alguien comentò por ahì, en Colombia, al menos en mi pueblo (de 200'000 habitantes aùn asì...) es mala educaciòn dejar comida en el plato.

Esto me recuerda una anécdota bastante còmica...estaba en una pizzerìa con mi hermano y pedimos una pizza al camarero.
Empezamos a comer los primeros trozos y sinceramente después de un rato nos dimos cuenta que la pizza estaba...hedionda.
Como no querìamos irnos sin dejar mitad de la pizza que habìamos pedido, nos inventamos una cita de ùltima hora y le solicitamos al camarero que nos la envolviera en papel aluminio.
Estàbamos caminando por la calle a eso de la una de la manana con los trozos de pizza recubiertos de papel aluminio cuando de repente se nos cruzò un perro callejero. Mi hermano y yo decidimos dejarle la pizza que ìbamos a botar.
Al otro dìa, mi hermano me contò que habìa pasado por el mismo barrio donde nos habìamos encontrado con el perro y que este ùltimo lo habìa perseguido y le habìa mordido una nalga...y después dicen que son los elefantes los que tienen buena memoria...


----------



## mjscott

My experience as a child was similar to that of Sergio. Using a wash cloth daily to only clean in essential areas made a weekly bath welcome. (How I grew to love the bidets in Argentina!) My oldest sister got the freshest water. When she was finished, a little water was poured off, and another pan of hot water was put in for the next child in the family. That's how it would go down the line. I would wash in water that had been washed in before, would drain almost all of it, then Mother would come in with the last pan of hot water for me to rinse. I still do whatever needed to save water, but I bathe every day! I prefer cleanliness and not smelling the person sitting next to me in a public place--but because of knowing the limited resources of some (and lack of resources for others) I try not to judge. Besides, even bathing is cultural and is, as Sergio said, a more recent phenomena. It is said that Queen Victoria had two baths in her life--one when she was born and one the day she was married.

What interests me is that tortillas are cut with knives and forks. I was taught by my Mexican brother-in-law to use tortillas as a spoon to scoop up the beans and rice. Some countries believe you didn't like the meal if you left a scrap on your plate. There were two Mexican girls who went to my school who had been taught at home that to eat absolutely everything on your plate was bad manners--it meant you were still hungry. To be still hungry when the hostess perhaps had nothing more to feed you was extremely bad manners. No matter how hungry these girls were or how little was served, they would always leave a scrap of something in their plate--the last drink of cola in the bottle....

BAD MANNERS
It is bad manners to wish an actor "Good luck!" on a play.
Rather, say, "Break a leg!"

It is bad manners to discuss the play Hamlet backstage on a production other than Hamlet. You don't even bring up the name, Hamlet.

It is bad manners to correct someone who is not following the cultural norms, except to do so privately--and eveb then it is done with much grace and tact.


----------



## germinal

mjscott has said:

_It is said that Queen Victoria had two baths in her life--one when she was born and one the day she was married.     (Quote)_



_Phew!!   -  Even Queen Elizabeth the first took a bath every year - whether she needed one or not!      _


_Germinal._


_._


----------



## zebedee

mjscott said:
			
		

> What interests me is that tortillas are cut with knives and forks. I was taught by my Mexican brother-in-law to use tortillas as a spoon to scoop up the beans and rice.


 
I think we've got a cultural difference springing up here. A _tortilla_ in Spain is a very thick omelette (usally about 3-5 cm thick) which comes in a variety of flavours, the normal one being with potato and onion. It's cut like a cake and eaten with bread.


----------



## beatrizg

esteban said:
			
		

> Como alguien coment? por ah?, en Colombia, al menos en mi pueblo (de 200'000 habitantes aùn as?...) es mala educaci?n dejar comida en el plato.



Pues fijate, Esteban, que unos kilometros mas al norte yo oi lo contrario: que es bueno dejar comida para que no piensen que estas muerto de hambre!!!    Yo personalmente considero este razonamiento absurdo.
Afortunadamente en mi casa nunca fueron muy quisquillosos con las reglas de etiqueta. Y digo afortunadamente porque considero que la mayoria son realmente inutiles y estupidas.  Solo insistieron en las necesarias para que en una mesa de ocho comensales pudiera reinar cierta decencia y armonia.   
Despues descubri que lo que en un pais (o lugar) se considera "elegante", en otro se puede cosiderar extrano o hasta de mal gusto.  
Ahora que le enseno a mi hijo ciertas normas de etiqueta, insisto en que es mas importante ensenarle a aceptar (y disfrutar) las diferencias. 

Un saludo un poco anarquico.


----------



## rayb

zebedee said:
			
		

> I think we've got a cultural difference springing up here. A _tortilla_ in Spain is a very thick omelette (usally about 3-5 cm thick) which comes in a variety of flavours, the normal one being with potato and onion. It's cut like a cake and eaten with bread.


 
Zebedee, in this URL you'll find a fair description of the different kind of tortillas you can find in Spanish speaking countries: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tortilla

Broadly speaking, the Spanish tortilla is what in the French cuisine is called a "omelette". Conversely, the hispanoamerican tortillas are more like a substitute of the bread. Actually, in many dishes, like tacos for example, you eat them with your hands, and my no means this is considered a bad manner. By the way, some varities of these hispanoamerican tortillas are called in some countries with other names, like "arepa" or "sope" for example.

Incidentally, in Morocco, a traditional pigeon pie called "pastilla" or "bastila" is maybe an hybrid of both types of tortillas. As you can see, in this recipe http://www.recipeland.com/recipe/15350/  une pastilla is cooked in two different stages: first, you prepare the pie, which in fact is a puff pastry, and then you stuff it with the pigeons. Normally, you eat the pastilla like a stuffed pie with a knife and a fork. However, sometimes you use a non stuffed variety of the pastilla to eat the couscous or other dishes with your hands. Other types of breads are used also for the same purpose.

It has been said that the name "pastilla" comes from the Spanish name "pastel" (pastry), however you don't find a pigeon pie in Spain. A lot has been written about, but no definitive conclusions  yet.


----------



## sergio11

germinal said:
			
		

> This is the best thing I have read on this site. Very interesting and a window on the lives of people struggling to make a decent existence for themselves - very similar to the way things were for many of the working people of this country not so very long ago. I agree with the sentiment of the last sentence completely.
> Germinal.


No, Germinal, I think the best posting was yours.  I appreciate your sense of humor.  I still think of it and laugh.  It was great!


----------



## germinal

sergio11 said:
			
		

> No, Germinal, I think the best posting was yours. I appreciate your sense of humor. I still think of it and laugh. It was great!


 

Thanks for that Sergio - glad you liked it!     


Germinal.


.


----------



## sergio11

I had only noticed Germinal's first posting. Now I see that there is a second one equally brilliant: 





			
				germinal said:
			
		

> _ Even Queen Elizabeth the First took a bath every year - whether she needed one or not!_


Responding to Laura's comments regarding the daily bath, yes, Laura, you are right; I realize that in a tropical wheather it has to be the way you described it, and I am sure you also realize that it is not the same to have to go to a bathroom outside the house in a cold winter night under the rain and the wind to take a bath where there is no running hot water. 

For example, I doubt that the Eskimos take a daily bath in December and January, where the only refuge from the rough wheather is their one-night igloo (because they build a new one every day, since in the morning they use it as their bathroom and have to abandon it, like it or not), without water, without shower, without a bathtub. 

Anyway, unless something very urgent comes up, I think I will stop commenting about baths because it is becoming somewhat distasteful _(I am not blaming anyone; I am the one who went off that tangent in the first place)_.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Je, je, je, Ray, ha sido una cuestión de vocabulario. Como te dije, tomamos la sopa con cuchara, pero a eso también lo llamamos comer, ya que otros platos sólidos, como los de legumbres, se comen con cuchara, y hay que masticarlos.

Para que veas el lío que nos podemos hacer hablando de un lado y otro del charco. 



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Lo que ocurre Ladyb es que, en Chile al menos, los líquidos se beben o se toman, con cuchara o absorbiéndolos. En cambio, los sólidos se comen, de preferencia con tenedor. Pero también, según la consistencia puede ser, entre otros, con cuchara, con palillos, en un pincho, en un pan o simplemente con la mano.
> 
> Por eso me extrañó aquello que en España las sopas se coman.
> 
> Saludos, rayb


----------



## esteban

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Pues fijate, Esteban, que unos kilometros mas al norte yo oi lo contrario: que es bueno dejar comida para que no piensen que estas muerto de hambre!!!  Yo personalmente considero este razonamiento absurdo.
> Afortunadamente en mi casa nunca fueron muy quisquillosos con las reglas de etiqueta. Y digo afortunadamente porque considero que la mayoria son realmente inutiles y estupidas. Solo insistieron en las necesarias para que en una mesa de ocho comensales pudiera reinar cierta decencia y armonia.
> Despues descubri que lo que en un pais (o lugar) se considera "elegante", en otro se puede cosiderar extrano o hasta de mal gusto.
> Ahora que le enseno a mi hijo ciertas normas de etiqueta, insisto en que es mas importante ensenarle a aceptar (y disfrutar) las diferencias.
> 
> Un saludo un poco anarquico.


 
Hola Beatriz,


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos, muchas veces estas "normas de conducta" son tan absurdas...

Pero es que en este mundo, para algunas personas lo ùnico que vale son las apariencias porque a veces es lo ùnico que tienen...
Y como vos decìs estas mismas personas no se dan cuenta que lo que ellos consideran como buena educaciòn se considera de mal gusto en determinado lugar...


Saludos desde Italia


----------



## germinal

esteban said:
			
		

> Hola Beatriz,
> 
> 
> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos, muchas veces estas "normas de conducta" son tan absurdas...
> 
> Pero es que en este mundo, para algunas personas lo ùnico que vale son las apariencias porque a veces es lo ùnico que tienen...
> Y como vos decìs estas mismas personas no se dan cuenta que lo que ellos consideran como buena educaciòn se considera de mal gusto en determinado lugar...
> 
> 
> Saludos desde Italia


 

I agree - these things can be taken to extremes and although they are supposed to make life more pleasant by avoiding giving offence to others they are often exaggerated and used by snobbish persons to emphasise their supposed social superiority by making people uncomfortable - especially on the more formal occasions.


Germinal.   



.


----------



## lauranazario

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Responding to Laura's comments regarding the daily bath, yes, Laura, you are right; I realize that in a tropical wheather it has to be the way you described it, and I am sure you also realize that it is not the same to have to go to a bathroom outside the house in a cold winter night under the rain and the wind to take a bath where there is no running hot water.


Oh absolutely, Sergio11... my only "opposition" (just a dissenting opinion) was regarding the notion of a daily bath being a so-called 'new' thing found mostly in developed countries. That's why I brought in the tropics, to illustrate that in some parts of the world a daily 'bath' is probably a custom that is old as our islands themselves. 

Saludos... and always a pleasure talking with you. 
LN


----------



## rayb

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Je, je, je, Ray, ha sido una cuestión de vocabulario. Como te dije, tomamos la sopa con cuchara, pero a eso también lo llamamos comer, ya que otros platos sólidos, como los de legumbres, se comen con cuchara, y hay que masticarlos.
> 
> Para que veas el lío que nos podemos hacer hablando de un lado y otro del charco.


 
Cierto, no se termina nunca de aprender. Por estos lados, comer es siempre algo sólido. Aunque, algunos se comen y otros se toman los helados.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Je, je, je, especialmente cuando aprieta el calor, ¿no? Uno empieza comiéndose el helado y acaba tomándoselo (o bebiéndoselo).


----------



## rayb

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Je, je, je, especialmente cuando aprieta el calor, ¿no? Uno empieza comiéndose el helado y acaba tomándoselo (o bebiéndoselo).


 
Je, je, je...en Madrid aprieta el calor!! Aquí, si te apretan capaz que te dé calor, aunque sea invierno... 

Saludos


----------



## Reili

rayb said:
			
		

> Je, je, je...en Madrid aprieta el calor!! Aquí, si te apretan capaz que te dé calor, aunque sea invierno...
> 
> Saludos


 
Y hablando de calor y bebidas, ¿se considera de mala educación beber una soda directamente empinándose la botella, es decir sin popote o paja?


----------



## Like an Angel

araceli said:
			
		

> ... sacarse la dentadura postiza escondiéndola en la servilleta...


Me morí del asco  ¿Hay gente que haga esto?  


			
				belen said:
			
		

> ...como un pragmático amigo alemán me dijo una vez cuando a mi no me llegaba la comida "Voy a empezar a comer, porque así comeremos todos caliente, si te esperamos, la única que va a comer caliente vas a ser tú"...


Tiene mucha razón ese amigo tuyo Belén  

Nunca había escuchado eso de que está mal decir "buen provecho", si sabía lo de "salud", de todas formas como es un _buen deseo_ yo los digo todo el tiempo


----------



## Fernando

¿se considera de mala educación beber una soda directamente empinándose la botella, es decir sin popote o paja?[/size][/color][/QUOTE]

En un bar de pueblo no, en el baile de la embajada desde luego que sí. Yo no lo hago nunca excepto en mi casa.


----------



## araceli

Sí, Like an Angel, yo veía a un tío mío haciendo eso en el restaurante, hace un montonazo de años...  y yo, que era chica, preguntaba en voz alta por qué hacía eso si se supone que la dentadura es para comer.


----------



## Artrella

Reili said:
			
		

> Y hablando de calor y bebidas, ¿se considera de mala educación beber una soda directamente empinándose la botella, es decir sin popote o paja?




Síii, totalmente!!!  Yo no haría eso ni siquiera en mi casa, es una cuestión de higiene más que nada!


----------



## Artrella

He leído algunas costumbres japonesas, y lo que acá se ve como "de mal gusto" en Japón no.  Por ejemplo el "buen provecho" antes de comenzar a comer.  En aquel país se dice "Itadakimasu", similar a nuestro "buen provecho" y al terminar la comida, "Gochisosama", que sería "gracias por la comida, todo estaba exquisito".
Otra diferencia con nosotros.... no se nos ocurriría nunca quitarnos los zapatos para comer, por más que nos estén haciendo ver las estrellas!  Bueno en Japón no tienen ese problema, ya que se quitan los zapatos al pasar a la mesa donde se sirve la comida.


----------



## Like an Angel

Artrella said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo el "buen provecho" antes de comenzar a comer. En aquel país se dice "Itadakimasu", similar a nuestro "buen provecho" y al terminar la comida, "Gochisosama", que sería "gracias por la comida, todo estaba exquisito".
> Otra diferencia con nosotros.... no se nos ocurriría nunca quitarnos los zapatos para comer, por más que nos estén haciendo ver las estrellas! Bueno en Japón no tienen ese problema, ya que se quitan los zapatos al pasar a la mesa donde se sirve la comida.


 
Artis, la definición de "Gochi*s*ou sama" es correcta, pero "Itadakimasu" no significa "buen provecho", es una expresión utilizada por los comensales cuando el anfitrión les ofrece algo de comer:

Anfitrión: Sírvase = Doozo.
Comensal: Gracias (Me voy a servir) = Itadakimasu.

De esta manera no hay diferencias con nuestras costumbres, o mejor dicho lo que nosotros consideramos de buen o mal gusto  

En cuanto a lo de los zapatos, no sé si específicamente se los quitan cuando pasan a la mesa, creo que no. Sí sé que siempre se sacan los zapatos al ingresar a la casa y se ponen una especie de pantuflas, por una cuestión de higiene, y también algunos se cambian los zapatos al subir a sus autos.-


----------



## Like an Angel

Es de mal gusto estornudar, bostezar o toser sin poner la mano delante de la boca, y creo que es antihigiénico también ¿No?


----------



## Artrella

Reili, hablando de eructar mirá lo que pasa en Nebraska!!!  >>>  *A parent can be arrested if his child cannot hold back a burp during a church service.*  
source


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Je, je, Je, para que luego digan que los españoles somos los que más términos "picantes" nos inventamos....   Qué mal pensados sois... con lo inocente que es una...  



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Je, je, je...en Madrid aprieta el calor!! Aquí, si te apretan capaz que te dé calor, aunque sea invierno...
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Artrella

> Originally Posted by rayb
> Je, je, je...en Madrid aprieta el calor!! Aquí, si te apretan capaz que te dé calor, aunque sea invierno...
> 
> Saludos




Una corrección Rayb.... si te apr*i*etan...


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Una corrección Rayb.... si te apr*i*etan...


 
Gracias Art, aunque en Chile se utiliza más "apretan" que "aprietan". No sabría explicar por qué... 

Saludos


----------



## librosenespanol

Es de mal gusto levantar el dedo meñique mientras se toma una taza de té.

¿por que? ese es tema de otro post.


----------



## gato2

Desde que las normas de higiene han acostumbrado a la gente a ducharse cada dia el bidet es cada vez mas inutil. De hecho hay muchos edificios nuevos en los que ya no se les pone.

A proposito yo tomo la sopa y como la tortilla con tenedor y nunca con las manos


----------



## gato2

Yo a lo del dedo meñique no le veo ningun sentido. Hay gente que se inventa normas absurdas para catalogar a los demas pero que no son mas que tonterias


----------



## veleño

Jua! que foro tan divertido
Bueno en Colombia pasa lo siguiente:

¡Fumar mientras se come es absolutamente inconcebible!

Por lo menos en el centro del país -y sobre todo en el campo- cuando visitas un hogar es costumbre que te sirvan *bastante *y es de muy mala educación dejar algo en el plato. Alguna vez casi me reviento de tanto que tuve que comer.

Yo nunca he visto nada de malo en tomar gaseosa directamente de la botella aunque algunas personas exigen pitillo. Igual las botellas son pasteurizadas ¿no?

Recuerdo que algún día ojeando la urbanidad de Carreño (¿en otros países existe?) encontré que era de mala educación ¡roncar mientras se duerme! Todavía me rio de lo absurdo de esta norma.

No es de mala educación mojar el pan en el café o en chocolate, pero no se acostumbra limpiar el plato con el pan.

Dependiendo del lugar es de mala o buena educación comer todo con cubiertos. Por ejemplo en una fritanguería creo que ni siquiera ponen.

Chao!

p.d. acabo de encontrar este sitio: h t t p : // www . protocolo . org


----------



## tvdxer

Soy Norteamericano, y puedo decir que depende por el caso.  En unas situaciones, por ejemplo cada año cuando tenemos (para nuestros empleados) un "Christmas Party" a una restaurante, mi padre, el jefe, paga el entero cuento por si mismo.  En otras ocasiones, cuando un grupo de amigos salen para comer, paguen individualmente.


----------



## KateNicole

Algunas cosas que se han mencionado aquí son muy obvias, pero tambien he leído muchas cosas en este hilo que jamás se me hubieran ocurrido y ahora me da miedo cenar en público. :


----------



## KateNicole

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Es de mal gusto estornudar, bostezar o toser sin poner la mano delante de la boca, y creo que es antihigiénico también ¿No?


 
Al contrario.  Es antihigiénicio cuando uno sí pone la mano delante de la boca cuando estornuda o tose, ya que eso causa que la mano se llene de bacteria, y uno la trasmite cuando toca la comida, cuando toca a la gente, cuando saluda a la gente (de mano) cuando toca la mesa o cualquier otra superficie, etc. etc.  Es mejor tratar de estornudar en un _kleenex_ o al brazo, ya que típicamente no se usa para tocar las cosas ni la gente.


----------



## gato2

Lo del kleenex me parece bien pero lo del brazo no causa muy buena impresion


----------



## KateNicole

Lo del brazo (en vez de la mano) sirve cuando uno no tiene kleenex.  Es mas higienico volver la cabeza hacia el brazo y estornudar en vez de usar la mano para taparse la boca.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Es de mal gusto llegar a algún sitio, por ejemplo una fiesta, sin invitación. Si tienes una invitación es de pésimo gusto llegar con más de un acompañante (salvo que la invitación lo exprese). 
Es de mal gusto comenzar a comer antes que el anfitrión.
Es de mal gusto no llevar un obsequio la primera vez que alguien te invita a su casa, se obsequia algo para la casa o para los habitantes, lo más común suele ser una botella de vino.
Es de buen gusto enviar una tarjeta de agradecimiento al recibir obsequios, por ejemplo, en tu boda.
Es de buen gusto nunca vestir de blanco en una boda (a menos que seas uno de los novios)
Je je je hay muchas cosas de buen y mal gusto y algunas ni te enteras 
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## basberri

If any south american men would like to respond I would greatly appreciate your perspective.  While I was in South America, Chile-Argentina, men were surprised that I did not offer to pay my share of the bill.  In my culture it is an insult for a woman to try to pay in the presence of a man (arabe), and in the United States men who ask women out on a date are expected to pay the bill.  Saludos


----------



## germinal

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Lo del brazo (en vez de la mano) sirve cuando uno no tiene kleenex. Es mas higienico volver la cabeza hacia el brazo y estornudar en vez de usar la mano para taparse la boca.


 

?Y el moco en la manga?


----------



## Moisito

Hola
Respecto a lo que es de buen gusto o no sobre todo en los distintos países, todo depende de la cultura y costumbres de cada país. 
Lo que podemos hacer para no desagradar a las personas es conocer sus costumbres y evitar hacerlas, porque a veces nuestros gestos ¡pueden ponernos en peligro!


----------



## Bettie

Respecto a lo de las cuentas, en mi ciudad, Mérida, México, si te invitan a salir, la persona que invitó paga la cuenta, pero si sales entre amigos hay dos opciones, dividir la cuenta en partes iguales o pagar cada quien lo que consumió.
Aquí en Estados Unidos cuando he salido en citas me han pagado la cuenta y yo ni he intentado pagar y no me han dicho nada, nada más una vez en México la persona que me invitó me pidió el dinero para pagar el cine y la verdad me sorprendió.

Bueno, yo siempre digo buen provecho y salud, no tenía idea que era de mal gusto.

Mi abuelita hablaba del Manual de Carreño, pero para mí ya es un mito, creo que lo tiene mi mamá en su casa en alguna parte.
Lo del baño diario, en donde yo vivo hace muchísimo calor, aun en invierno hay una temperatura medianamente alta 20 grados, así que todos se bañan todos los días, en verano la gente se baña hasta dos y tres veces y en invierno me acuerdo que aunque me quedaba sin agua caliente me bañaba aunque me diera frío y dice mi mamá que aun en la Cd. de México, que tiene un clima frío la gente se baña todos los días, según sé esa costumbre la tenemos de los aztecas que eran personas muy limpias y se bañaban diario.
Cuando estuve en Alemania una vez, la persona con la que llegamos se bañaba diario pero se ponía siempre la misma ropa, así que no había tanta diferencia.
En cuantoa  dejar la comida en el plato, no sé si alguien haya leído alguna vez "Como agua para chocolate" ahí la protagonista explica que antes de la revolución Mexicana era de buena educación dejar comida en el plato, para que no pareciera que eres un muerto de hambre, pero ya después la situación económica era diferente y ya no se deja nada.


----------



## gato2

En España cuando un grupo de amigos sale a cenar se divide la cuenta en partes iguales y no hay problemas pero cuando es una cuestion de citas y novios la costumbre no esta tan clara. En el caso de novios soy partidaria de turnarse, porque no creo que sea muy bonito ir siempre haciendo divisiones.


----------



## elcampet

Siguiendo con el tema del buen gusto en la mesa, me gustaría saber qué opinan al respecto: en una comida de etiqueta, me encuentro sentado entre dos damas y de pronto siento una necesidad imperiosa de estornudar, por supuesto que tomo un pañuelo para taparme nariz y boca, pero... ¿hacia qué lado me volteo, o acaso es preferible estornudar sobre mi plato? Por favor, ¡díganme! (Por cierto, soy hombre)


----------



## Moisito

Puesto que tienes un pañuelo (y aunque no lo tengas, también), lo más normal es que estornudes hacia tu plato teniendo cuidado de que quede todo en el pañuelo  . Otra opción sería la de girar levemente la cabeza hacia cualquiera de los dos lados y estornudar.


----------



## Sidjanga

elcampet said:
			
		

> Siguiendo con el tema del buen gusto en la mesa, me gustaría saber qué opinan al respecto: en una comida de etiqueta, me encuentro sentado entre dos damas y de pronto siento una necesidad imperiosa de estornudar, por supuesto que tomo un pañuelo para taparme nariz y boca, pero... ¿hacia qué lado me volteo, o acaso es preferible estornudar sobre mi plato? Por favor, ¡díganme! (Por cierto, soy hombre)


Hola,
sí, en cuanto a Alemania - y me parece que la mayor parte de Europa - te aconsejaría lo mismo que Moisito.
Pero en caso de que tengas planeado viajar a Asia o estás invitado a cenar en casa de gente de orígen asiático - bueno, segura estoy sólo en lo que concierne a Corea del Sur y China - te diría que lo mejor en estos casos es probablemente aguantarte de cualquier manera o tratar de alejarte bien de la mesa a tiempo, porque lo del estornudar y sonarse la nariz en la mesa está entre las peores quiebras de la etiqueta que puedas cometer allí.

Un saludo


----------



## Sofia29

basberri said:
			
		

> If any south american men would like to respond I would greatly appreciate your perspective. While I was in South America, Chile-Argentina, men were surprised that I did not offer to pay my share of the bill. In my culture it is an insult for a woman to try to pay in the presence of a man (arabe), and in the United States men who ask women out on a date are expected to pay the bill. Saludos


 
I'm not a South American man, but I've had my fair share of dates with them. 

That's never happened to me. I've never offered to pay (not on the first dates) and never ever gotten any reaction from my dates. I wouldn't go out again with a guy who expected me to pay.

Maybe they were surprised you didn't offer to pay because you're American? Some people think all American women are feminists. Or maybe they were just cheap, I don't know.


----------



## veleño

About the dates...

In Colombia we usually divide the bills in a date, and if the men pays all the bills is considered like a fool... so if you date somebody you have some freedom...

Anyway there are some fools... that pays the bills. ;-)

bye.


----------



## Fidencio

gato2 said:


> En España cuando un grupo de amigos sale a cenar se divide la cuenta en partes iguales y no hay problemas pero cuando es una cuestion de citas y novios la costumbre no esta tan clara. *En el caso de novios soy partidaria de turnarse*, porque no creo que sea muy bonito ir siempre haciendo divisiones.



Definitivamente a mí me parecería muy incómodo y vergonzoso que mi novia (o la que quiero que sea mi novia) pagara la cena o un paseo.  Simplemente a mí me criaron con la idea de que el hombre siempre paga, la cual está muy arraigada, y aunque he escuchado argumentos en contra de esa idea, no me convencen. 

En este caso, entonces, se me hace de mal gusto dejar que tu novia te pague la cena. 

Saludos, 

F>


----------



## jmnjmn

zebedee said:


> En UK está mal visto mojar croissants/galletas en el café o té aunque existe un verbo específico para hablar de ello: "to dunk" (o sea, se hace pero se supone que no se hace).
> 
> También está mal visto en el UK otra costumbre típica de España: coger un trozo de pan para limpiar tu plato con él mojando en los restos de salsa y después comer el pan. ¡Con lo bueno que está! De hecho, si se sirve pan en la comida en el UK, se suele unctar con mantequilla y dejar en un platito al lado.



En España es exactamente igual. Se hace, pero no se debe (igual que rebañar la salsa con pan).


----------



## jmnjmn

Oops! Perdón, creía que era una discusión más nueva.


----------



## Hacha

rayb said:


> It has been said that the name "pastilla" comes from the Spanish name "pastel" (pastry), however you don't find a pigeon pie in Spain. A lot has been written about, but no definitive conclusions  yet.


All the times I've eaten pigeon, it's always been stewed. I wonder why, because, as pigeon has very scarce meat, it's really difficult to eat, and impossible to do so without using your hands. It definitely makes more sense to eat them stuffed into some kind of pie.

Here, it's of really bad manners to rest your hand in your lap when you're eating, because the rest of the guests may wonder what's going on between your hand and your lap under the table ("las manos sobre la mesa, que luego van al pan"), though I've been told that in the USA is good manners to rest the unused hand in your lap.

Cheers!


----------



## Istriano

In France, wearing sunglasses on a cloudy day is considered tacky, don't do that! Only Italians do that!
In Brazil, not taking at least 2 or 3 baths a day is considered unhygienic. But French people think a perfume can be a substitute for a shower! Don't do that!
In India, it's not advisable to use your left hand as you eat! It's considered dirty! Don't do that!


----------



## Mirlo

Una costumbre que tenemos en Panamá es la de hablar todos al mismo tiempo, noto que en Estados Unidos se considera rudo el interrumpir a los demás cuando hablan...
Mi opinión personal es la de tener más consideración los unos con los otros. Creo que se llama *tolerancia*. Si una persona nace y crece la mayoría del tiempo en un determinado país le puede ser muy difícil el cambiar de repente, toma tiempo y trabajo. 
Las cosas serían mejores si recordamos que todos somos diferentes y practicamos la tolerancia..


----------



## koniecswiata

En Chile, cosas de mal gusto (generalizo obviamente)--y cuando digo mal gusto son cosas consideradas de "bajo nivel" (esta es una sociedad bastante clasista).

1.  Hablar muy fuerte en lugares públicos.
2.  Ropa de colores muy fuertes y llamativas--todo el "look" tropical (perdón)
3.  Lo chulo.  De hecho "chulo" es decir "de mal gusto" 
4.  Desear "buen provecho"--por lo menos, la gente de "buen nivel" opina así ya que desear buen provecho es molestarle a alguién mientras come (una regla algo rara para extranjeros)
5.  Usar chalas o sandalias con ropa fina o más bien formal
6.  Usar ropa informal en eventos formales
7.  Andar con ropa manchada o arrugada
8.  Tradicionalmente (pero está cambiando, creo) comer toda la comida en el plato, no dejando nada.


----------



## jasminasul

No sé a vosotros, pero yo nunca hablaría un idioma delante de una persona que no lo entiende. Por ejemplo si estoy con amigos y hay alguien que no entiende el idioma que estamos hablando, siempre cambio a un idioma común, y lo que se diga en otro idioma intento traducirlo aunque sea chapurreao.
Otras reglas en mi casa (y había millones) eran no levantarse de la mesa hasta que todo el mundo hubiera terminado, no leer en la mesa (horror), quedarse en la casa de una amiga cuando la familia estuviese comiendo, entrar a los dormitorios de la casa de alguien, decir "ella" o "él" hablando de mi madre o padre, abrir la boca cuando estaban hablando los adultos...
En cuanto a otras culturas, me repatea que algunos latinoamericanos atiendan primero a los hombres (yo por ejemplo sirvo siempre a las mujeres y por orden de edad), y los costarricenses en particular te preguntan el precio de todo, y qué edad tienes


----------



## Ukrainito

¡Qué tema muy curioso! A ver qué se considera mal gusto por estas tierras, (i.e. Ucrania y Rusia).

1. Tenemos un tabú muy seriamente observado que le parece súper raro al resto del mundo. Se le traes un ramillete de flores a alguien para felicitarle (una cita romántica, cumpleaños o lo que sea), ¡cuídate muy mucho de que la cantidad de las flores en este ramillete sea un número impar! Porque un numero par de las flores solo se le trae a un muerto en el cementerio. Por eso a una chica que cumple, digamos, 20 años se le regala un ramillete de 21 flores, es decir siempre se añade una flor más para que el número sea impar.

2. Cuando comas en casa ajena como un invitado, debes tomarte toda la comida/bebida que el anfitrión te haya dado (aunque ya estés por reventar de tanto comer).

3. No silbes en casa, porque si lo haces, en esta casa no habrá dinero.

4. Quítate los zapatos al entrar en una casa, aunque estén limpios. Los anfitriones te ofrecerán un par de pantuflas ligeras para que no andes descalzo en su casa.

5. En la fiesta de cumpleaños, el cumpleañero no abre las cajas con regalos en la presencia de la gente. Simplemente las pone todas en un lugar determinado o las trae a su cuarto y luego, después de acabar la fiesta e irse los invitados, por fin ve qué cosas le regalaron.

6. La mayoría de los rusos y ucranianos, después de añadir azúcar a su té o café, siguen bebiéndolo SIN sacar la cucharilla de la taza, sosteniéndola con su pulgar para que ésta no les pinche el ojo. Yo no lo hago personalmente, pero mucha gente sí.

7. Es mal gusto poner los codos en la mesa comiendo. Además, los caballeros deben quitarse sombrero antes de comer.

8. Si una mujer que lleva un balde vacío cruza la calle, eso se considera mala señal igual a la del gato negro cruzando la calle en el resto del mundo.


----------



## Betildus

Fidencio said:


> Definitivamente a mí me parecería muy incómodo y vergonzoso que mi novia (o la que quiero que sea mi novia) pagara la cena o un paseo. Simplemente a mí me criaron con la idea de que el hombre siempre paga, la cual está muy arraigada, y aunque he escuchado argumentos en contra de esa idea, no me convencen.



A mi tampoco me convencen, pero al parecer es una cuestión de edad, a las personas mayores nos pagan la cuenta, las mujeres jóvenes lo consideran un insulto. El que a las mujeres se nos pague menos por el mismo trabajo, ¡eso no es considerado por las jóvenes al parecer! 

La verdad es que en los otros aspectos, el asunto es más bien personal. Para una persona que no tiene necesidada económica quizás sea de buen gusto dejar comida en el plato, pero es un insulto para una persona que está haciendo un sacrificio en dar un plato extra de comida.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Istriano said:


> In Brazil, not taking at least 2 or 3 baths a day is considered unhygienic. *But French people think a perfume can be a substitute for a shower*! Don't do that!


...!
(To be kept in the same drawer as _Italians are thieves, Germans eat craut, Mexicans are lazy_, etc...)


----------



## Mirlo

JeanDeSponde said:


> ...!
> (To be kept in the same drawer as _Italians are thieves, Germans eat craut, *Mexicans are lazy*_, etc...)


I'm not Mexican, but here in the United States, they are the ones who do the hard labor...so I don't know about that!!


----------



## mithrellas

Ukrainito said:


> 6. La mayoría de los rusos y ucranianos, después de añadir azúcar a su té o café, siguen bebiéndolo SIN sacar la cucharilla de la taza, sosteniéndola con su pulgar para que ésta no les pinche el ojo. Yo no lo hago personalmente, pero mucha gente sí.



En España también hay alguna gente que lo hace pero, al menos en mi casa, me enseñaron que no era de buen gusto dejar la cucharilla dentro de la taza.


----------

